# housing multiple tegu in same enclosure



## jacobsracing (Feb 10, 2009)

I have an oppoertunity to pick up a female ~size weight of my male. I plan to house them together in the same enclosure. 

Concerns? 

The male is quite tame but not used to being in an enclosure common to another animal. I do not have a temp enclosure for the new female. Which sucks...I cannot seperate them in case the female has unknown health issues or aggression becomes a problem. 

Not sure what to do! I would like to have two tegu as the enclosure is more than suitable. Just not sure if I am out of my gourd on this one. 

Anyone?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 10, 2009)

they should be fine together unless they are already sexually mature, if they are not they will be fine...just watch them for a few days. Only thing id worry about is feeding, dont feed them together, try to seperate them. Other than that they will be fine until they are sexually mature, 2 years+


----------



## Tux (Feb 10, 2009)

I live by the rule that quarantine of any animal is a must, if you do not have the means to do so than you should not take on the new animal, never assume they will be fine together as you mentioned their maybe unknown health issues and agression can happen before sexual maturity though it is much more rare. My biggest concern is introducing an unknown variable into the equasion such as a health issue.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 10, 2009)

Well put for sure, was just suggesting that IF he got it that they would most likely be fine together before sexual maturity. But if it were me I also would play it like Tux and not introduce something new without a backup plan just incase there were health issues, agression, etc..


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 26, 2009)

what about mixing up two males together? Will it be a cage match?


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 26, 2009)

this is for informational purposes only. I do not plan to host a pay per view channel feed from my reptile room.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

jacobsracing said:


> this is for informational purposes only. I do not plan to host a pay per view channel feed from my reptile room.


What about a private feed?? :mrgreen: 

I could have a live webcam showing our Blue's "doin' the nasty" this summer!!!!


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 26, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> jacobsracing said:
> 
> 
> > this is for informational purposes only. I do not plan to host a pay per view channel feed from my reptile room.
> ...




why would you put up a cam of your tegus going to the bath... ohhh I know what your getting at Dave! But do you really think there's a market for it?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Filphfio said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > jacobsracing said:
> ...


Are you kidding??!! Lizard porn!! It's gotta be hot stuff, ...somewhere. :roll:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw some on the varnyard website :shock:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd enjoy a live feed to my reptile enclosure 24/7 to make sure everything going well, esp if there a fire hazard issue or something.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought I was the only wierdo here.


----------

